# BM für 2014 zuschließen - wer fährt mit



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde am 28.12. die letzte BM-Runde für dieses Jahr fahren - vorausgesetzt ich finde dieses Jahr jemanden der mitfährt. 

Abfahrt 10 Uhr am Skiheim.

Wenn Interesse besteht ...

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## shield (26. November 2014)

warum heisst der trail eigentlich BM=besame mucho? (wenn ich hier überhaupt richtig bin)
kann jemand dieses geheimnis lüften?!

@DIRK SAYS 
wünsch dir viel spass, aber bis dahin werde ich noch oft genug gefahren sein. denke mal dass du jemanden finden wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (26. November 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## mhubig (26. November 2014)

28.12? Das is ja erst in 'nem Monat ...


----------



## iTom (27. November 2014)

Vorsichtig mal Handheb. Ein Tag vorher muß ich erst mal mit nem Kindergeburtstag fertig werden. Dürfte Richtung S5 gehen
Interesse hätte ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2014)

shield schrieb:


> warum heisst der trail eigentlich BM=besame mucho?


Weil der @fez ihn so genannt hat.


DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werde am 28.12. die letzte BM-Runde für dieses Jahr fahren - vorausgesetzt ich finde dieses Jahr jemanden der mitfährt.


Letztes Jahr bin ich mit @matou, @OZM und @dave mit ein paar anderen am 31.12. ne Abschlussrunde in der Pfalz gefahren. Seither war ich genau 1x auf meinem Nomad unterwegs. Jetzt ist aber alles wieder einigermaßen verheilt und das Nomad wieder fit gemacht. Wenn nicht zuviel Schnee liegt, könnt ich mir schon vorstellen zu fahren.


----------



## matou (27. November 2014)

Lust hab ich schon, ich weiß nur noch nicht ob genau der 28.12. klappt. Ich würde mich vorher einfach nochmal melden.


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. November 2014)

Habe frei am 28.12. Könnte gehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2014)

Würde mich freuen, wenn es bei uns allen dieses Jahr mal wieder klappen würde.


----------



## knoflok (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo in die Runde.
Da klink' ich mich doch glatt mal mit ein.
Wenn der Laminatboden liegt und der Passerati frische Dämpfer hat (jaja.. längere Geschichte) dann bin ich dabei.

Jupidu.

und @shield 
das hängt durchaus mit häufigem Küssen zusammen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2014)

Noch 11 Tage bis zum High Noon.

Bitte sattelt die Hühner, damit dem Ritt nach Texas keine Ausreden im Wege stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. Dezember 2014)

Meine Ausrede ist: Ich bin erst am 30.12. wieder in KA.
Bin also nicht dabei...für Silvester- oder Neujahrstour aber gerne zu haben...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde ja echt gerne. Aber mit Draht im Finger lass ich es.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Dezember 2014)

doppelt.


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich schau mal ob ich mir eine Ausrede überlege


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du willst und du mich nicht anzeigst breche ich dir was.


----------



## iTom (22. Dezember 2014)

Es könnte, so wie es ausschaut, ne weiße BM-Runde werden. Derzeit sieht es auch so aus, dass ich mitfahren kann.
Wetter Teufelsmühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand noch einen mitfahrplatz ab Karlsruhe frei? Das würde mir bei der ausredenplanung helfen. Wenn ich mit der Bahn fahren muss fällt mir das mit der ausrede nämlich sehr leicht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2014)

Hm. Bin auch am überlegen, mit der Bahn anzureisen. Fahr doch mit - dann hast Du mehr Winteridylle.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2014)

Die Abfahrt können wir dann auf 10:30 legen, dann hätten wir gemütlich Zeit vom Bahnhof hoch zu kurbeln (, die ich sicher auch brauche ).


----------



## Eike. (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre ja prinzipiell gerne mit der Bahn. Aber um 8 aus dem Haus geht gerade gar nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2014)

Wann dann?


----------



## mhubig (25. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei ... welches Skiheim, wo ist das?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2014)

Oberes Gaistal.


----------



## /dev/random (26. Dezember 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen mitfahrplatz ab Karlsruhe frei?


Ja, sogar zwei.


----------



## Eike. (26. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt nur noch einen  bleibt es bei 10:30 Startzeit? Das passt wirklich besser falls noch jemand mit der Bahn fahren will.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2014)

Bin flexibel. 10:30 heißt halbe Stunde länger schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2014)

Wer ist denn bisher dabei? Ich zähle 

- Eike
- Philipp
- mhubig
- mich

Noch wer?


----------



## iTom (26. Dezember 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bisher dabei? Ich zähle
> 
> - Eike
> - Philipp
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2014)




----------



## iTom (27. Dezember 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich morgen fahren lässt. Es scheint mal wieder ne schöne Menge Schnee zu liegen.


----------



## mhubig (27. Dezember 2014)

Heute im Nordschwarzwald, ca. 700hm 





Ich glaube das wird Lustig!

Wer fährt den jetzt mit der Bahn? Da die Straßenverhältnisse im Schwarzwald
zum Teil recht schlecht sind, würde ich auch lieber mit der Bahn fahren ...

Meine Google Maps Recherche hat ergeben, dass ich vom Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb
zu diesem Kreisverkehr fahren müsste, und dann erst die Geistalstraße hoch und
danach dem Geißbach folge bis zum Skiheim Talwiesenschänke, Talwiese 50,
76332 Bad Herrenalb ... Korrekt?

Ab Hbf fährt da die S1 um 8.17 Uhr, mit Ankunft in Bad Herrenalb um 8.55 Uhr...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2014)

Die Verbindung wollte ich auch nehmen, fahr aber jetzt doch mit dem Auto. Ich müsste sonst zu früh hoch.

Die Bilder lassen jedenfalls darauf schließen, dass man sanft geküsst werden wird.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2014)

Achja. Adresse stimmt.


----------



## mhubig (27. Dezember 2014)

OK, dann entscheide ich morgen spontan ob ich mit bahn oder auto komme ... bis denne!


----------



## iTom (27. Dezember 2014)

Mehliskopf 15cm Schnee, Ruhestein 20cm lt. Bergfex.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2014)

Das wird dann morgen wie 2007 werden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2014)

... oder meinst Du, die haben bis 10 da oben nicht geräumt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal geschaut. Grünhütte hätte morgen auch offen.


----------



## knoflok (27. Dezember 2014)

Ahoi zusammen. 
Also 1030 Skiheim steht?
Der Don und ich werden da sein. Irgendwie. 
Schneeketten mal rauslegen noch.


----------



## iTom (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin 1030 am Skiheim.

...und bring eine Linzertorte mit


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin echt gespannt, ob wir da mit dem Auto überhaupt hochkommen.

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2014)

Wir können uns auch unten in Herrenalb treffen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt mal los. Kann von unterwegs aber noch hier reinschauen. Bis später irgendwann, irgendwo ...


----------



## kermit* (28. Dezember 2014)

Oh Mist, ich habs komplett verpennt...

Hoffe ihr habt Spaß!


----------



## shield (28. Dezember 2014)

bin gespannt was ihr zu erzählen habt. evtl auch n paar fotos?!


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2014)

Fotos gibt's später. Erstmal alles trockenlegen und auftauen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2014)

Bin heute viel gelaufen.


----------



## mhubig (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach mal den Anfang:


----------



## /dev/random (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann mach ich mal weiter mit dem Bericht über diese Übung im Tiefschneetauchen.

Nachdem wir alle wohlbehalten am Skiheim angekommen waren, ging's mehr oder weniger sofort los. Zu Beginn waren wir noch motiviert und haben versucht uns fahrend fortzubewegen, allerdings war schnell klar, daß schieben "besser" ist... Also haben wir uns durch feinsten Pulverschnee Richtung Teufelsmühle gekämpft. Zwei Skifahrer haben wir auch getroffen, die waren etwas irritiert.
Unterhalb des Plattenweges trafen wir auf einen Jäger der seine Futterstellen kontrolliert hat. Freundlicherweise ist er mit seinem Geländewagen den Forstweg hochgefahren. Das haben wir uns zu Nutze gemacht und sind ein Stück weit "gefahren" (wenn's mal läuft, ist alles in Ordnung aber wehe man verliert die Spur oder das Gleichgewicht). Trotzdem war's ein Fortschritt im Vergleich zum Abschnitt direkt davor -- da hatte es durch Verwehungen teilweise über 50cm Schnee... @Eike. müsste Bilder von unserer Pflügerei haben. 
Zwischenzeitlich war's mir dann auch egal, daß mir massig Schnee in die Schuhe gekommen ist. Hauptsache die Füße sind warm.

Die Aussicht von der Teufelsmühle war bescheiden. Im Wetterbericht stand irgendwas, daß die Sonne sich zeigen würde...







Neben der fehlenden Aussicht war's außerdem noch kalt und windig. Nachdem die Protektoren angelegt und die Helme vom Schnee befreit waren (erstaunlich, was sich in einem FF-Helm an Schnee ansammeln kann...) ging's an die "Abfahrt"; kontrolliertes Runterrutschen kommt der Realität näher. 

Von der Abfahrt habe ich keine Bilder, dazu hätte ich die Handschuhe ausziehen müssen... Die Finger wurden immer kälter, und kälter,... Glücklicherweise habe ich ein zweites Paar Handschuhe mitgenommen.

Wir sind dann direkt zum großen Loch rüber (alles andere wäre bei den Schneemengen noch irrsinniger gewesen); natürlich sind wir gelaufen. 








Wir waren uns nicht sicher ob wir dort runterfahren sollen oder nicht (wir haben bisher schon genug geschoben...). @Don Stefano und @mhubig sind runtergefahren, der Rest entschied sich dagegen.




Zwischenzeitlich hat sich dann auch die Sonne durch die Wolkendecke gekämpft. Verschneiter Wald ist einfach schön. 

@DIRK SAYS, @Eike., @iTom und ich sind dann über die Plotzsägmühle zum Skiheim zurück. Wir sind auch noch zum fahren gekommen. 
@iTom hat uns zum Schluß noch mit Linzertorte verwöhnt.  Danke!

Wir haben heute mehr als nur einen erstaunten Blick bekommen, aber ich würde diese Tour genau so wieder fahren. Ja, nasse Füße, kalte Finger, zugefrorene Gabeln (ist halt doof wenn der Schnee sich an den Dichtungen sammelt und dann zu Eis wird...), nicht sofort betriebsbereite Bremsen, etc. sind doof, aber was bleibt ist die Erinnerung an eine schöne Tour in einer schönen Umgebung.

Danke an alle Mitfahrer!


----------



## knoflok (28. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Zusammenfassung.
Ich werd mich aber beim nächsten Anflug eines Gedankens zum "BM im Schnee" an den heutigen Tag erinnern. Und DIREKT in die Sauna gehen, ohne vorher Stundenlang das Bike durch den Wald zu schieben 

Mir sind noch mehr Ski-Langläufer entgegengekommen. Den passenden Smily für deren Gesichtsausdruck gibt es auch: 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Markus


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt gibt es auch ein paar öffentliche Bilder von mir.
 [URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1756039']
	

 [URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1756013']
	
[/URL][/URL] 


[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1756039'] 








 

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (28. Dezember 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Anfang:



Es wäre vielleicht geschickter, wenn die Geodaten aus den Bildern draußen wären. Forstamt läßt evtl. grüßen...


----------



## iTom (28. Dezember 2014)

Hier sind meine Fotos. Es gibt sogar ein paar Bilder auf denen gefahren wurde und nicht nur geschoben


----------



## AlexMC (28. Dezember 2014)

Ihr seid verrückt. Völlig.  
Glaube Euch aufs Wort, daß es ein Erlebnis war...


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke an alle Fotografen fürs flüssige Knipsen. Ich glaube nicht dass jemand nachträglich belangt wird.

mobil gesendet


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... vorausgesetzt ich finde dieses Jahr jemanden der mitfährt.



Danke fürs mitfahren. 

Ich wünsche Euch - und allen die neidisch sind, weil Sie diese Tour verpasst haben - einen guten Start ins neue Jahr


----------



## iTom (29. Dezember 2014)

Den nächsten BM, den ich in Angriff nehme, wird dann sein, wenn er wieder fahrbar ist. Schieb-Gehen ist zwar auch gesund, aber fahren macht doch ein bisschen mehr Spass 
Bis zum nächsten Mal und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, falls man sich nicht mehr lesen sollte.


----------



## kermit* (30. Dezember 2014)

iTom schrieb:


> Den nächsten BM, den ich in Angriff nehme, wird dann sein, wenn er wieder fahrbar ist.


Sag mal Tom, das sagst du doch nach jedem Snowride am BM, oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Dezember 2014)

kermit* schrieb:


> Sag mal Tom, das sagst du doch nach jedem Snowride am BM, oder?



Ich werde - nicht nur - aber auch für Tom im neuen Jahr datiert auf März einen "BM-wieder-aufschließen-Thread" erstellen, damit er sich sowas nicht nochmal anhören muss.


----------



## iTom (30. Dezember 2014)

kermit* schrieb:


> Sag mal Tom, das sagst du doch nach jedem Snowride am BM, oder?



Nee. Dieses mal war es extrem fußig.  Man könnte schon irgendie "BM to GO" dazu sagen  . Hatte ich so noch nicht erlebt gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. Dezember 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werde - nicht nur - aber auch für Tom im neuen Jahr datiert auf März einen "BM-wieder-aufschließen-Thread" erstellen, damit er sich sowas nicht nochmal anhören muss.



Wenn man die Wetterprognosen so anschaut, könnte es vielleicht auch weit vorm März der Fall sein 

Ich werde mir aber, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, morgen Nachmittag nen Snowride bei uns genehmigen. Hier ist es ne angenehme Schneehöhe.


----------

